# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá driver và servo motor Mitsubishi

## hongle228

Học theo các bác cũng có 2 cục này đem đấu giá chơi ạ.
Hàng như hình ạ, long lanh và lung linh 






Hết hạn thi đấu vào 20h ngày 20/10/2016
Bước giá : Bước giá thấp nhất 20k
Giá khởi điểm : 200k
Thanks các bác ghé qua nha !

----------


## Bongmayquathem

220k...............................

----------


## Tuanlm

Bộ này test chưa bé? Motor và driver hình như cùng cha khác mẹ thì phải?

----------


## hongle228

> Bộ này test chưa bé? Motor và driver hình như cùng cha khác mẹ thì phải?


Dạ, bóc máy còn mới nhưng do cha mẹ khác nhau ạ.

----------


## tanbao

> Dạ, bóc máy còn mới nhưng do cha mẹ khác nhau ạ.


250k 0988184484

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Thời gian lâu thế. 2 ngày dc rùi.
270k

----------


## hongle228

> Thời gian lâu thế. 2 ngày dc rùi.
> 270k


Em mới vào đấu giá cho vui giờ sửa lại thời gian có được không anh nhỉ ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

Ếch xấu trai đâu ùi ta?

----------


## elenercom

290k đê các bác ơi

----------


## phuocviet346

Tham gia đấu 310k

----------


## hminhtq

Đấu Theo 500k

----------


## hongle228

😇 có vẻ em để thời gian hơi dài rồi , lần sau có mở em sẽ dải rút ngắn lại mới được.

----------


## Ryan

Theo 520k.  :Big Grin:

----------


## hongle228

> Theo 520k.


Bác Ryan chuẩn bị cho em địa chỉ vs ạ 😜

----------


## cnclaivung

theo cho vui nhà 530k, còn ngày nên bác cứ thông thả

----------


## hongle228

> theo cho vui nhà 530k, còn ngày nên bác cứ thông thả


Đấu giá của bác không có hiệu lực. Do bước giá là 20k.  :Smile:

----------


## thuyên1982

em theo 540k.

----------

hongle228

----------


## hongle228

> em theo 540k.


Dạ ! Hàng chuẩn bị về tay bác ạ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## elenercom

theo 560k nha

----------


## voccnc

600k bác để cho e

----------


## hongle228

> 600k bác để cho e


Khoảng 46 phút nữa thôi là đến giờ phi nít. Chuẩn bị mở bát nào zô zô

----------


## hongle228

Chắc giờ này các bác đang nhậu nhẹt chào mừng ngày 20/10 hoặc đang bị vợ xích cổ bắt đưa đi chơi hoặc trông con, rửa bát , .... Hoặc căng hơn nữa là vợ đang bắt cày lấy thêm tiền mua sữa bỉm cho con or cho vợ .... Túm lại chúc mừng các bác !  :Smile: )

----------


## Bongmayquathem

hết giờ..........................................

----------

hongle228

----------


## Totdo

Vừa nhậu vừa canh... xong
The end

----------

hongle228

----------


## hongle228

> hết giờ..........................................





> Vừa nhậu vừa canh... xong
> The end


Các Thánh canh nhận của em một Thank nhé !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## hongle228

> 600k bác để cho e


Chúc mừng bác Vọc xi en xi đã đấu giá thành công. Bác cho em thông tin địa chỉ vào inbox nha bác để em đóng gói và chuyển cho bác ạ

----------


## Ga con

Đấu xong rồi các cụ cho em hỏi cái là con này dòng B có làm được gì không ạ. Em thì khoái & cần mấy cái jack.

Thanks.

----------


## phuocviet346

Dòng B chạy mạng chẳng biết xài

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có những người thích chạy mạng lắm

----------


## cnclaivung

nghe phán câu chạy mạng toát mồ hồi

----------


## voccnc

Vâng em đã trúng khi đang say mà captcha gõ nữa.

----------


## hongle228

> Vâng em đã trúng khi đang say mà captcha gõ nữa.


em đôn ăn đơ sờ ten " Captcha " ạ ? :v

----------


## voccnc

Captcha lập nick mới phải gõ mới trả lời được á bác. Bác đóng hàng chưa em chuyển tiền

----------


## hongle228

> Captcha lập nick mới phải gõ mới trả lời được á bác. Bác đóng hàng chưa em chuyển tiền


Lát em bảo thằng em em nó đóng rồi mai chuyển ạ. khi nào xong em gửi bill vs ảnh hàng cho bác nhé . manual em gửi vào mail rồi đấy ạ

----------


## voccnc

Up lên cho bác nào cần nhá,em không lấy nữa, bác nào cần thì vô nha

----------


## hongle228

> theo 560k nha


bạn kia không lấy , bác có lấy không ạ ?

----------


## hongle228

có bác nào muốn lấy liên hệ lại em nhé.

----------


## mechatronic_hieu

Sao chơi kỳ vậy, tham gia đấu giá rồi không lấy?

----------


## CKD

Bác mua hàng chắc thấy chạy mạng nên bỏ chạy rồi

----------


## Ga con

Gặp diễn đàn khác như 5S là ban nick luôn rồi.
Muốn đấu giá em nghĩ cần phải nghiên cứu kỹ chứ.

Thanks.

----------

CKD

----------


## hongle228

Vâng ! Em nó còn trẻ nên em cũng thôi kệ, chuyển đi rồi em lại ra nhận về ! hì hì  sau lại chuyển cho bác khác

----------


## Vanhiep96

Bộ servo còn không bác ơi!

----------

